# Dna cloudmaker 200



## Quano (26/7/19)

Hey fam



Im searching for a dna lipo that came with the cloudmaker its a 1100mah lipo battery 3sel i know i can get one from a hobbie shop but just want to know if there's someone that still has one perhaps???


----------

